# Happy Birthday to The Village Mousery.



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Happy birthday Village Mousery,
Have a super day!
:gwavebw


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Happy birthday!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Many happy returns.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Happy Birthdaay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks all  had a great day and i get to pick up my new pets tomorrow..... i'll post pics tomorrow


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

The Village Mousery said:


> i get to pick up my new pets tomorrow.....


New pets......not mice? 
Oooooooh, what ya gettin'?


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

a pair of very pretty fantail garden doves and i'm so in love!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Ohhhh, lovely! 
Awaiting pictures :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
x


----------

